# Bruno and Belle - lionhead x rabbits - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bruno and Belle 
DOB: June 2016

Bruno and Belle were another case of someone getting rabbits, and not thinking ahead to the future. The care they received lessened and the previous owner even went away on holiday and left them on their own. Luckily for them, they had someone looking out for them who took care of them during this period. They contacted the owner when on holiday to ask if they could take them to a rescue, and she agreed.

Although both rabbits were entire, Belle went on pregnancy watch, however, did not have any babies. Both rabbits are now neutered and have a very close bond so must stay together. Bruno is very friendly and soppy, whilst Belle can be a little shy to begin with. Unfortunately, solid black rabbits struggle to find homes, but we are hoping it won't be the case with these beauties

They have been neutered and their vaccinated.
We ask for a minimum donation of £40 per rabbit to go towards the costs we have spent on them.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey
Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
*www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

